# 30 in. backs



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Does this sound like a good deal? ITP ss 14 in. wheels, I think type 7's and 30 x 11 rears and 30 x 9 fronts , 500. Tires are new. LMK yalls thoughts as im gonaa go get them tonight if this sounds like a good deal. Thanks for the input.


----------



## blazerman83 (Sep 4, 2009)

sounds like a deal to me


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal. i had a buddy just buy some 28" backs & they were $590 tires only.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

well i bought the set. The wheels are not type 7 , infact im not sure what they are. they look like the 7 without the bead lock. Oh well, time to find some that look better. Any body selling some nice wheels???


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

put up some pic of them


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

sounds like a good deal. post some pics and the rims have to look better than stock.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

I would have jump on that deal also...easy to sell or swap rims people get tired of them


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats a GREAT deal


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

any pics yet??


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah here is one from this weekend.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Lookin' Good..


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

I need some of those, They look great on there!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks buddy,


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks real good! Congrats!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

they look great


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

......................... WTF!?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

ummmmm?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Next time yall see that **** report the **** post don't just stare at the picture.


----------

